# Drying Question



## Nilla420 (Feb 10, 2006)

I harvested most of my plants.  I am limited on good places to dry plants in.  I have them hanging in a card board box.  I keep the flaps shut, plus Block any seam were light might get though.  I usually open it once a day to  look at them.  I can't help it.  The temp inside box is 70-74.  Is this ok drying method.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 10, 2006)

I've come up with a way to dry that is superior to every other way I've tried (and that's been just about anyway you can imagine).

It's detailed in the harvesting/curing section.


----------

